# New Town



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fished out of Reunion yesterday. I decided to hide from the wind and I landed 7 nice eyes between 19-24". I was on the water by 7:30 and fished until 4 so the action wasn't fast and furious but not a bad day at all.
Caught most of my fish on a jig and crawler in about 15-20 feet.


----------

